# Alexandra's Aquatics



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

we are startering a fish breeding business and are going to sell some specialty fish to the general public and yes we have paid for a sponsorship. I just think that nicklefire is a little busy with the site crashing and everything

these are the first batch of fish available for sale
Corydoras
Agazzisi $6.00
Leucomas $5.00
Xinguensis $5.00
Zigatus $5.00

Tetras
Lorentos $ 3.00 each or 5 for $10
Colibri $3.50
Purple $4.00

Ottos
Zebras $12.50 or 5 for $50
Tigers $13.00

all prices are listed as each unless otherwise listed.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds awesome. Great to see local breeders providing quality livestock like this.


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

You managed to breed Otto's? Wow nice!


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

How much are the zebra/tiger otos


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

It should be noted that these fish are wild caught. We imported a load for breeding stock. These are the extras that we want to sell off.

We have bred Otto affinis, but not successfully raised them to adult hood, we are close. We do plan to breed the Ottos listed here, we know we can do it. 

We are in the process of getting some pics of the fish.

Steve


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

The otto Zebras are $12.50 or 5 for $50.
the otto Tigres are $13.00 each
these are two separate fish that look quite different each other. the tigers are quite pretty.


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

How much for the Colibri Tetras.
Can't find too much info on them on the net.
Do they have special needs?
Thanks


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Passthesalt said:


> How much for the Colibri Tetras.
> Can't find too much info on them on the net.
> Do they have special needs?
> Thanks


They are 3.50 each.
They don't have any special need.


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

it should be noted that these fish have all gone through a quarantine period and are all eating. The ottos are eating zucchini. The Colibri tetras are eating small foods.


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Please phone me before you come to make sure I am there. I have a one month old daughter as well as a 4 year old. I have been keeping odd hours lately. the phone number is 604-307-9738.

the address is 20454 logan ave langley bc. sorry i thought i had posted the address earlier.


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

new info added


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

bettagirl said:


> They are 3.50 each.
> They don't have any special need.


But what are their care requirements, PH, temperature, skooling size, gh..........


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

Do you ship to the Island?


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

bump...........


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I will post these tonight, I need to test the tank to give you accurate information.


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

fishinmind said:


> Do you ship to the Island?


I currently don't ship but let me find out how much it will cost. could you give me an address or a postal code?


----------

